# TexTar Cera Tec v Corrosion Block



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have both of these for when I take my wheels off is any one better than the other please.
Am I right in thinking that they are both better than Copper Grease.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've found Ceratec very weak at stopping corrosion.
Copper Grease is much better in my opinion.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh I’m old school - use a thin smear of copper grease and no issues - sorry can’t help with your choice bud :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive stoped using copper grase in favour of

Creamic grease by CeraTec, I use it every time for bolts and remounting wheels on the HUB,

NEVER use copper grease as it causes galvanic corroision

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...3mRJQDgAwHKfhJle6zmOXT0dORUBV5woaAsupEALw_wcB


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rian said:


> Ive stoped using copper grase in favour of
> 
> Creamic grease by CeraTec, I use it every time for bolts and remounting wheels on the HUB,
> 
> ...


Do you apply it to your wheel bolts as well?


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

CeraTec is great on wheel hubs. Used it a lot when swapping from winter to summer wheels and vice versa.

There are many schools of thought on lubing wheel nuts/studs/bolts, but if you give them a good clean and small smear of lube e.g. optimoly / CeraTec then you should be fine.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used Ceratec for the BMW Dave when I was swapping between the summer and winter wheels and found it bob on.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a fan of Corrosion Block grease (and ACF50 fluid) after many years of motorcycling.

For me, Corrosion Block is used where there's different metal to metal contact e.g. alloys to hub.

I use Ceratek on the back of pads (if needed - some have a "backing" bonded to the steel plate).

Wheel nuts/bolts have a squirt of engine/gearbox oil.

On Slider pins I use whatever is specified - if you can find out! For some cars it's moly grease, some it's lithium, some it's red rubber grease...... I guess Ceratek would generally be OK?

On most of my "problem" calipers it's been corrosion on the slide pins &/or lack of lube on the pins that's been causing the issues. That and garages just ramming the pads in and then wondering why the brakes are not coming off properly!

I, like many, have used copper grease for decades but I this is no longer recommended. I think there's a problem with the copper causing some damage to the ABS (?) sensors?

Looking forward to hearing more thoughts & suggestions.

Andy

PS. It's not as simple as you might think........

https://textar-professional.com/textar-training-center/the-use-of-copper-grease-on-modern-brakes/

https://proslip.com/ceratec-brake-grease-what-is-it/


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> I'm a fan of Corrosion Block grease (and ACF50 fluid) after many years of motorcycling.
> 
> For me, Corrosion Block is used where there's different metal to metal contact e.g. alloys to hub.
> 
> ...


Been looking on http://www.acf-50.co.uk/marine.htm and corosion block it seams is not designed to be used in the manor your referring to.

Ceramic grease should be used in metal to metal contact its superior to moly grease, lithium, and red rubber grease and is safe for all applications as the frictions reducing material is a ceramic and therefore inert.

Lithium is a metal and can aid in galvanic corrosion not as bad as copper grease.

The ceramic grease has a higher melting point and therefore it makes sense to use it on hubs, wheel bolts etc.

I use it on just about anything when redoing a bolt up or mounting a wheel


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks.

Maybe I've misunderstood.

From the website:

".....Corrosion Block - Is the Industrial / Marine version of ACF-50. The main difference being a marginally thicker film and better suited _where there may be dissimilar metals_ (my highlighting) and / or salt water spray - so more suitable for Automotive/Marine/Industrial use...."

Hence I thought it ideal for the mating face between alloy wheels & steel hubs.

Regards,

Andy.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe I've misunderstood.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

From experience with products its more like http://www.ammopro.co.uk/shop/5/AMM...ECTOR/?token=bd90012112deb7d2122a3e6d2f07b788
its good stuff for spraying down suspension components on the winter wheels of clean but not suitable for matting faces, I've use many products to stop wheels rusting on the hubs and ceramic grease is the best suited due to its high temp point, no metallic particles in it and the viscosity stop it migrating places you don't want


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers \Rian.

Much appreciated. 

Andy.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Try a silicone grease, or one with ptfe or ceramic additives as they're a) waterproof, b) non conductive - both theses properties help stop metals/dissimilar corrosion ;-)

As for caliper pins this may be ocd 
a) clean the sliders and tubes 
b) coat/spray them with moly, e.g. Castrol Opticoating TF Spray, then 
c) use a silicone high ptfe grease (as the silicone generally dosnt affect rubber/boots etc.).
With this I've never had a problem with sticking caliper sliders


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Try a silicone grease, or one with ptfe or ceramic additives as they're a) waterproof, b) non conductive - both theses properties help stop metals/dissimilar corrosion ;-)
> 
> As for caliper pins this may be ocd
> a) clean the sliders and tubes
> ...


Can you recommend me a silicone grease with Ceramic additives, looking to compare prices as ceramic grease aint cheap


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Rian said:


> Can you recommend me a silicone grease with Ceramic additives, looking to compare prices as ceramic grease aint cheap


Hi Camerashy, 
My gotos, 
Silicone with ptfe
For alloys/hubs
https://www.smithandallan.com/products/industrial-grease/4640-smith-and-allan-teflube-plus-2-grease/
They occasionally appear on Ebay, 
or
For caliper pins
Technicqll 55% PTFE Silicone Grease 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-100ml-Silicone-PTFE-Grease-Lubricant-For-Assembly-Brake-Discs-Blocks-Gaskets/302419667445
One thing about this is that it separates in storage so requires a thoroughly mixing before application.

And for cermic grease I just use 
https://www.granvilleoil.com/techData/pdfTechData?ptdID=498


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi Camerashy,
> My gotos,
> Silicone with ptfe
> For alloys/hubs
> ...


I can get a 500g tub of creamic grease for about a tenner so I think ill just stick with that as its the superior grease

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Granville-0841A-Ceramic-Brake-Grease-x/dp/B00KIMKCNK


----------

